# New Dog website launched



## catdogphotographer (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello! I specialise in photographing dogs in their most natural state, obliviously enjoying life. I'm hoping to boost some awareness for my photography page on Facebook and share my images with fellow dog fans. I love what I do and hope you like my images too. I regularly post images to:

www.facebook.com/catsdogphotography

take a look and if you like what you see, do give the page a 'like' 

My new site Cat&#039;s Dog Photography - Pet photo shoots in the North West is now live and also has lots of fantastic pet images.

Cat


----------



## Tanji (Jul 17, 2013)

Photos are amazing have they been photo-shopped?


----------

